

Want more user engagement for your app? - manojdv
http://www.insetlabs.com/admins/sign_up//?

======
sumit_psp
Maybe you should link to your products page
([http://www.insetlabs.com/products/automation](http://www.insetlabs.com/products/automation))
instead of homepage? I need to know more about the app before signing up.

------
VierScar
This sign up page just makes a bold claim with no evidence, supplying so
little information. What was expected here? For people to sign up "just
because"?

------
nahcub
If you'd like people to sign up, you should provide information on the actual
services you offer, and how they'll help "make your app smarter".

